# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Smart tattoo

## Airicist

Smart tattoo

----------


## Airicist

Do you want a health monitoring tattoo?

Published on Oct 5, 2017




> A new tattoo reacts to changes in the human body, and gives immediate feedback with color changing biosensor technology! Would you want one to warn you about your health?  Kim and Fon break it down.
> 
> "Harvard and MIT researchers have developed smart tattoo ink capable of monitoring health by changing color to tell an athlete if she is dehydrated or a diabetic if his blood sugar rises."

----------

